# Thanks Admin



## Tren4Life (Oct 12, 2013)

Just wanted to start a thread and say thank you for everything you have done for us. I am sure changing over to this new sight was more hard work than we know and I just thought I would take the time to start a thread for thank you's.
Ok Ill start

 I am very thankful that you have provided this place for 40 year old fathers like me to have a place to learn about the sport of Power Lifting and Body Building. I also really like your taste in people to represent your board. All of the mods here are outstanding people and represent you well. You can tell a lot about a person by the people around them.

Thanks for the work on the edit button and as you can see already I love the thanks button.

Anyone else have anything they are grateful for??? Put it up here and give the man some props

Thanks again
S4L


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 12, 2013)

2X  My favorite site.  Job well done.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 12, 2013)

This board has been all about the members from day 1 and it takes a strong unselfish administrator to keep things that way. Thanks Admin


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 12, 2013)

x3 - my virtual home. Thanks Admin for keeping it such a desirable place.


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 12, 2013)

Admin has done a great job with this site. You can tell when someone takes pride in what they do. I am glad to call UG my home. We have great leadership here all the way around, and that is important to keep good members, and to keep new members informed correctly with the proper way to do things.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 13, 2013)

I was never much of a board guy before. I would troll around, stalk other boards and meh whatever. I love it here! Admin, the mods, the  members. Personally I don't need another board and don't want one.


----------



## NeverSpeak (Oct 13, 2013)

As a new member, I searched the whole web to find the site that I wanted to call home. I settled here. The reason? I could tell right away that the bs was kept to a minimum; which imo means you can learn more quickly without having to hold everything you read suspect. How is the bs kept to a minimum? It always goes back to the admin. So thanks admin for creating a safe place to call home where we can learn in peace.


----------



## Jada (Oct 13, 2013)

I ♥ this board and admin and his staff have  done a excellent job running things here . Im happy to have been here from the start and I call this my HOME.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2013)

now kindly remove tongue and lips from admins ass...thank u


----------



## grind4it (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for adding the side bar, edit button and now the Thanks button.....all is now zin


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 13, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I was never much of a board guy before. I would troll around, stalk other boards and meh whatever. I love it here! Admin, the mods, the  members. Personally I don't need another board and don't want one.



Pretty much summed it up for me.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 13, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> now kindly remove tongue and lips from admins ass...thank u



I knew it would be you to say that. It probably good that I don't use tongue.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 13, 2013)

Admin has done great things, i wouldnt be half the man i am today if it wasnt for him..

i am in dept to admin, i owe him everything and will be forever grateful.. such a great leader and kind soul


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 14, 2013)

Great Thread, Thank you Steelers for starting it! I say thank you to Admin, fellow staff and all members that make this place our home!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2013)

Yup ditto for me on what others have said... Thanks admin! Nice to be able to say this is my home board


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah I can't thank everyone here enough.  Admins, Mods, members.......it is just different here.  I have never been much of a board follower, just like Seeker said, but I do have to tell you this is not as much a board to me then it is a home.  The advice here is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 15, 2013)

Although I'm more of a reader than a poster, this is without question my home!!! There's only one other board I frequent and that also belongs to Mugzy. The level of security and the feeling of just being safe in my opinion is unparalleled!  Thanks to the admin and staff for providing us that level of protection!


----------

